# Diabetes 2 & Perianal Crohns incurable & longterm. D2 meds free, must pay for Crohns?



## Sidetracker (3 Apr 2010)

Hi, re: longterm illness. 

I have Diabetes 2 and Perianal Crohns. Both are incurable and longterm. 

Whilst I get my Diabetes medication free, I pay €120.00/mth for my Crohns medication. Is this correct ?


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2010)

Hi Sidetracker,

Welcome to AAM,

Ive split your question from another post and expanded the title of your question.

aj
moderator


----------



## desperatedan (4 Apr 2010)

Sidetracker said:


> Hi, re: longterm illness.
> 
> I have Diabetes 2 and Perianal Crohns. Both are incurable and longterm.
> 
> Whilst I get my Diabetes medication free, I pay €120.00/mth for my Crohns medication. Is this correct ?



Have you applied for a Full Medical Card?

Even if you are above the income threshold, there are circumstances which will be taken into account, which usually include incurable long-term illnesses.

See this:



> There are three (3) main categories of people entitled to a Medical Card:
> 
> 1. Applicants (and their dependants) whose assessable income comes within the
> relevant Income Guidelines set out in Appendix II.
> ...



*Above is from This Document*


You should get a letter from your GP, and/or Consultant, also a letter to HSE from your Community/Public Health Nurse, and include this with your Application.

Also, ensure you include on a separate statement, a full breakdown of your weekly/monthly expenses, and include everything, mortgage/rent, travelling to work, doctors expenses, the €120p/mth drugs expenditure, etc, etc.

And if you are turned down, there is an appeals mechanism. 



> Appeals
> 
> If you have been refused a medical card and are not satisfied with the decision, you may have it reviewed at your Local Health Office. Your circumstances may have changed or you may have left out some relevant information from the original application. If following this you are still not satisfied you may make an appeal to the Appeals Office of your HSE Area. The contact details will also be contained in your letter of refusal. The Appeals Office will conduct a reassessment of your application. This will be conducted by HSE staff not involved in deciding on your original application.




Use it if necessary.

More info *here*

Also, when you apply, you can check your application status on-line *here*

You will need either your Name, your PPS number or a Reference number which you may or may not have. 

You can submit a query on the above site.

Hope this is of help to you.

All the best,

I'm Desperate Dan


----------



## gipimann (5 Apr 2010)

Not all illnesses that are long-term are on the list of qualifying conditions for the LTI scheme - Diabetes is but Crohn's is not.   This is why you must pay for medication for one illness but not the other.

As Dan said, you can apply for a medical card which may be granted depending on your circumstances (medical and financial).


----------



## monagt (6 Sep 2011)

http://ibdforlongtermillness.weebly.com/



> *We are people with Inflammatory Bowel  Disease who want these illness (Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis)  to be recognised as Long Term Illnesses under the Long Term Illness  Scheme ran by the Health Service Executive (HSE)
> 
> 
> We are conducting a letter writing campaign to this effect and have a petition to support this
> ...




http://www.iscc.ie/


----------

